# car rental Lisbon



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi...We're coming for a (first time) visit to Portugal on our way to our apartment in Spain. Any recommendations for a low cost car rental firm in Lisbon? Thank you!


----------



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

Depends on where you are from but UK brokers like Holiday Autos and Auto Europe offer pretty good rates across Europe - and even though I live in Portugal I find it better value to go through those than direct


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

oranger said:


> Depends on where you are from but UK brokers like Holiday Autos and Auto Europe offer pretty good rates across Europe - and even though I live in Portugal I find it better value to go through those than direct


Thank you _Oranger_ We have firmed up dates now to Lisbon..it will be in October. Of course, I do lots of my own research, but as you live there...what do you recommend for a few days stay? In terms of what to do, see, eat, etc?? We like very low key activities..lots of walking, NOT lots of night life  Thanks!


----------

